# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Help identifying plant.

## no name

So i bought this plant for my vivarium from a local store and they seem to have got the wrong label because it says Dracaena sanderiana but when i googled the pictures they looked nothing alike, they seem to have long roots and kinda thick stems and round leaves can anyone please help me identify this plant? thanksssss

----------


## bill

The color and patterning are kind of washed out from the lights, but it looks to be a diffenbachia.

----------


## Heather

I agree, Bill. Each leaf is growing off of its own stem. Chinese evergreens grow several branches/stems from each stalk, more like a tree. 

Dieffenbachia are poisonous plants. Their sap can cause blistering to animals and is a toxin if eaten. I would avoid this plant for any vivariums with animals. 

However, a nice Chinese evergreen looks very similar and is safe to use  :Smile: .

----------

